
WHO removes classification of transgenderism as a mental illness - DoreenMichele
https://mg.co.za/article/2018-06-20-who-removes-classification-of-transgenderism-as-a-mental-illness
======
billlzane
I'm afraid that, given enough generations, transgenderism will once again be
considered a mental illness. It generally takes a child to see that the
emperor has no clothes.

------
poster123
A sign of mental illness is having delusion, for example thinking you are
Napoleon. A man who thinks he is really a woman despite physical evidence to
the contrary is suffering from a mental illness.

~~~
goldenbeet
All I'll say to this is that there is a lot of information on this topic that
a large part of the population isn't aware of. For example, the concepts of
gender expression, identity, and body. There's plenty more to think about and
learn, like how this statement above might breakdown when you start talking
about someone who is intersex.

I'd say some great places to start might be:

\- Understanding Gender: [https://www.genderspectrum.org/quick-
links/understanding-gen...](https://www.genderspectrum.org/quick-
links/understanding-gender/)

\- Gender Revolution (Netflix documentary w/ Katie Couric):
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80186731](https://www.netflix.com/title/80186731)

~~~
cfadvan
What’s the proportion of people who are trans vs intersex?

~~~
goldenbeet
That's a very tough question to answer because the two topics aren't as
rigorously researched. Quick google searches seem to say around 0.5% of the
population for intersex and 0.3% of the population for transgender. But again,
those figures are probably problematic and shouldn't be taken as fact.

~~~
cfadvan
Thanks for the info, and I hear you about the lack of research.

